# Selling projects



## Chris_T (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm currently making walking sticks and rustic tables trying to make money to buy a decent table saw so I can make some real furniture. I wondered if any of you guys know where I can sell the walking sticks besides ebay. I would like to find some places that would buy larger quantities. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

Chris, Where would expect to find walking sticks if you wanted to buy one?? My suggestion is to answer the question and find the stores/people who fit what you need.

Where are you located?? Tthat would help with people trying to give ideas close to where you live.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

Online try etsy or artfire.

Do you have any touristy gift shops in your area? If you can cater the stick to the type of tourist in the area it might help.

If your sticks could be considered artsy you could also try art galleries. You don't have any pictures in your projects so I don't know if that would work at all.

I am not sure of the exact definition of a walking stick or when you would use them. I think of old people canes and hiking things, but I don't know if that is accurate. If they are like canes you could try getting into a nursing home giftshop kind of place, but that also sounds like it might be a lawsuit waiting to happen or an insurance nightmare. You may want to look at that.

Word of mouth is a great sales tool. Tell everyone you know that you are selling walking sticks and the price, show pictures. Keep photos on your phone or in your wallet so you can show everyone you meet. Maybe even keep one or two in the trunk of the car, just in case. 
I once sold a necklace from the trunk of my car in the parking lot at work because the social studies teacher was running late, didn't want to stop for flowers, knew I made jewelry and I happened to have something at that moment…you never know


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I just found your other forum. I don't know much, but I think your prices are low.

I did a quick search on Etsy.com for walking stick and found a diamond willow walking stick that looks similar to the ones you posted photos of for $75. there were lots of others for $40-$100. some were carved, others just plain. There were some that were a little more "artsy" for upwards of $300. (Keep in mind "artsy" can be all attitude)

Again, I don't know much about your product or what your local markets can bear. but it might be worth thinking about.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

And Chris Chimes in (or out) and REPLIES by stating…....... "0"!!!

"Any help will be greatly appreciated." Really! Could of Fooled me!!


----------



## JeremyM (Jan 25, 2011)

could try on cragslist. Another idea would be a local flee market, I take stuff to one in my area once in a while and can normally sell some projects.


----------

